# محل للايجار مميز بعباس العقاد الرئيسى مدينه نصر



## محمدعراقي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 115127[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]محل للايجار مميز مساحته 30 متر بعباس العقاد الرئيسى ..... [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]تشطيب سوبر لوكس .... الباب زجاج سيكوريت [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 13 الف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## tjarksa (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: محل للايجار مميز بعباس العقاد الرئيسى مدينه نصر*

الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------

